# getting started



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

ok, you guys are starting to get me interested in the TBH. 
I guess im going to need more info and plans to try it out, i'd like to try it on a split? But before i do will they over winter ok in PA.
Thanks a bunch,
Deanna

------------------
"The secret of life is not to do what you like, but to like what you do. God promises a safe landing, not a calm passage."

- Author Unknown -


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I guess im going to need more info and plans to try it out, i'd like to try it on a split?

I'm using a medium depth three box long Lanstroth size box and having good luck. If you have some medium frames for the split it could work in a box that size. Otherwise you'll have to do a shaken swarm.

>But before i do will they over winter ok in PA.

If they get a good start, get built up well, and put away enough stores by winter, yes.

I've overwintered horizontal hives in Nebraska.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Instead of doing a split you could do a shakedown and supply a queen.

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
Foundationless Small Cell Top Bar Hives
BeeWiki: http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/


----------



## CherGarr (Dec 28, 2003)

Over wintering is my current concern about starting a TBH as well. I'm in Ohio, winters are not really horrible here, but generally pretty windy. If I understand correctly (as I have not had bees through a winter yet) you reduce the space they have to heat in the winter. How do you do this in a TBH, or do you at all?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In the horizontal hive last winter, I did not restrict the space and it did fine. But if you want to reduce the space, build a follower board. Like a frame but tighter to the walls that blocks off the remainder of the hive and can be slid to whatever position you want. Another option, which I put on my latest horizontal hives, is a groove that a divider can slide into. These are usually tighter and easier to keep the bees out the rest of he hive.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

You could make a loose follower and use strips of plastic and thumbtacks to make a good seal. Personally I am gonna leave mine full size this winter. Worst that happens is they die. But I doubt it.


----------



## GA-BEE (Jan 20, 2004)

I too am looking into building a TBH for wax production for our candles, see www.clearnights,com for more info. Anyhow, I would like to know the best way to introduce bees to a TBH. I am thinking of buying a nuc to start the TBH. How do I introduce them and they not abscond?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Try www.clearnights.com . . .









Nice pics BTW.

Keith


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't use a nuc. I might use the nuc to build up a hive and then do a shaken swarm from the hive.

A package would be the simplest.


----------



## GA-BEE (Jan 20, 2004)

MB, could I split one of the standard hives I have now by doing a shakedown into the TBH and let them raise another queen?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>MB, could I split one of the standard hives I have now by doing a shakedown into the TBH and let them raise another queen?

I assume you mean the hive rasing another queen and the TBH gets the original queen. Yes that's exactly what I would do this time of year.


----------

